# • swell.gr • BMW E92 Coupe Correction Vanilla Ice Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hello everybody!

This time I will present to you a correction I did on a BMW E92 coupe Sapphire black.
The project also included wheel and glass sealing and protection.


















On the clearcoat there were swirl marks but also some deeper scratches and some bird bomb marks.


















































claying...


















and taking measurements...


























To correct paintwork I used the Menzerna FG400 in combination with an LC cutting pad on the rotary.
Finishing was done with an LC polishing pad and the Menzerna SF4000.

some 50/50 shots...























































And some pictures from the same panels, before and after (prior to refinement):










after 1 pass...






































































































Trims were hydrated with Swissvax Pneu and glasses were sealed (after cleaning) with Nanolex Ultra Glass.
Wheels and tyres were cleansed and then dressed with Zaino Z16.
Wheels were sealed afterwards, using Nanolex Premium Sealant.

After an IPA wipe down, it was time for the last stage product... Bouncer's Vanilla Ice the product of choice.










A soft Wax Applicator Pad and a thin wax layer was laid down on the E92... then buffed off... and the next day another thin layer of Vanilla Ice got layered on the surface to give these results:






















































































































Final result is stunning, so time for this car to depart from Swell Detail Store...

Some outside shots...






















































































































Thank you for looking! All comments are welcome!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great improvment and superior work , congrats Mike :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Sorry to cut and paste Mike but the boot is like glass... (










I like working with black, the way it looks so milky when the paint is damaged and just how deep it becomes when corrected.

As always - Great work, stunning result. :thumb:


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Superb gloss and shine, combined with a deep and intense black color!
You did a great job buddy! :thumb:

In all your works with the Bouncer's Vanilla Ice I realize its a much better wax than I expect each time!
Seriously underrated wax!


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Great work Mike! :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

fantastic job as always..now looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks perfect:thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

looks great, awesome work :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Great job Mike , amazing reflections:thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Lovely that.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great work Mike


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Brilliant job as always Mike! Car looks so sharp! I find that Vanilla Ice really brings out the flake in metallic paint!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys for yours kind comments


----------



## andrew_greece (Oct 26, 2011)

ohhhhh Excellent results Mike!!!

The final photos tell the truth!

Great Job!:argie:


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

GLOSS GLOSS GLOSS !!!! give us more GLOSS MIKE !!!!


----------



## dmpoyz (Oct 10, 2010)

gloss and shine:argie::argie::argie:. very nice job mike


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Excellent work Mike


----------



## iowa (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank you for showing us this beauty mike. Excellent finish


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work as always Mike :thumb:


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Stunning car, Great work!


----------



## teamdirtydog (Jun 17, 2012)

love the reflection of products in the boot, some nice shots there


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

Stunning finish and clarity Mike.. 
The wax is fabulous... Awesome work once more.. 

Sent from Galaxy S ii using tapatalk..


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great correction Mike great job as usual


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Perfect work, amazing reflections:thumb:


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Awesome work Mike as always!!Congrats!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Superb work and correction!


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

Another high gloss result on a tired bimmer, well done!


----------

